# Extreme Fi outlined from my subjective frame.



## MandiKind (Oct 27, 2011)

LeaT said:


> lets ignore how i can perfectly understand your reasoning ans just attack it as t bias. no, the problem isnt that at all but that *you profess your reality as truth and expect everyone to agree*. you just want to hear you are right, not have a deep and mature discussion what fi is beyond your subjective view and thats a problem imo. just because you say its true it doesnt mean its true. *i actually find it interesting that only two other people typed as strong fi users have commented *in this thread. dont make the beebe model into a self fulfilling prophecy. over reliance on any function is dangerous.


With respect, he stated very clearly that he was writing from his own personal perspective. I have no way of knowing why other Fi users haven't commented, but it's possible that it's because there isn't much to add. You either appreciate the OP or you don't.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Silveresque said:


> But as much as I value empathy, logic is equally important. I make decisions impersonally (while still engaging in empathy), because my own personal feelings are not necessarily what is best. There are times for making decisions based on feelings, but in the realm of making ethical judgments, I tend to detach and analyze impersonally. I get out of myself in order to gain perspective. My personal feelings on the matter are not some ultimate source of truth--they are more likely to cloud my judgment and prevent me from seeing the real truth.


I find it interesting how a thread about Fi, draws in Ti doms like a flame draws in insects.

Anyway your personal musing about empathy seems very in line with what I've tried to say about the topic so far.
Is it a lack of interest or ability we see here, when you think I stand for stuff I've already explained?


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

hornet said:


> I find it interesting how a thread about Fi, draws in Ti doms like a flame draws in insects.
> 
> Anyway your personal musing about empathy seems very in line with what I've tried to say about the topic so far.
> Is it a lack of interest or ability we see here, when you think I stand for stuff I've already explained?


I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Could you rephrase it? Also I'm a bit confused as to what you meant by my musing about empathy seeming in line with what you've said in this thread. You said in an earlier post: "...in the Ti user there is zero empathy". Maybe I misunderstood what you meant, but if you really think Ti users are not empathetic, I must object--which is all I was trying to do in my post.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Silveresque said:


> I'm not quite sure what you're asking. Could you rephrase it? Also I'm a bit confused as to what you meant by my musing about empathy seeming in line with what you've said in this thread. You said in an earlier post: "...in the Ti user there is zero empathy". Maybe I misunderstood what you meant, but if you really think Ti users are not empathetic, I must object--which is all I was trying to do in my post.


Okay I'll engage empathy and understanding for one sec and quote myself later in this thread,
where I elaborate on what I meant. In my last post I had ZERO empathy for you.

For some reason the INFJ I was with at the time was like. "Maybe it could be interpreted this way?"
I didn't listen. :-/

Regardless here you go, lazy one. 



> I didn't mean it that way.
> They do have empathy, but not while using Ti.
> They have to switch over to Fe.
> Just as TJs have to switch from Te to Fi to use empathy.
> ...


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

hornet said:


> Okay I'll engage empathy and understanding for one sec and quote myself later in this thread,
> where I elaborate on what I meant. In my last post I had ZERO empathy for you.
> 
> For some reason the INFJ I was with at the time was like. "Maybe it could be interpreted this way?"
> ...


Oh okay. Sorry, I did go back and read the rest of your posts before responding and I remember seeing this one, but somehow it didn't register at the time. This is what happens when I'm running on 4 hours of sleep and have a headache. :bored:


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I kind of think Fi is a metric of "who you are in relation to outer circumstances," not really who you are at the core (this is typeless - type is pretty much a situational buffer). It's very much a "where do I stand (based on wanted ideals vs. unwanted ones) and why would I make that choice" function. Ti is more about making sense of actions, but not really considering the meaning of them for themselves - it's impersonal in nature, yet personal in how it's harnessed, while Fi is personal in nature, but impersonally harnessed. It's easiest to notice these at work in the inferior Fi and Ti types, since they're touchy about these questions. Inferior Fi might ask, "How would I know where I stand without experiencing the outcome first?," while inferior Ti might ask, "How would I know it's worth it or important as an truth or concept - what if I don't like it (e.g. subjective concepts, which have an unpredictable way of influencing people, since they are subjective)?"


----------

